# REVIEW: SingFire SF-348 BLF edition (Nichia NVSW219BT-V1 , 1xAAA/10440)



## realista (May 4, 2016)

*First impressions:*
_Shipped _from: *Gearbest *for review purpose


The range of new single AAA flashlights is always growing and the market is always trying to offer the best possible components, and this is the exact case of the SingFire SF-348 built in special edition with the Nichia led NVSW219BT-V1 that’s rated for CRI: Minimum 90.
I personally like its simple and sleek design, maybe the only one downside is the fact to have only 1 mode(on/off), so you can’t adjust the runtime as you want.
































*Modes and estimated lumens:*
Switch type: MECHANICAL
There is only 1 mode: HIGH (so runtume can’t be the best)


My estimated lumens are 80 on NiMH and 200 on 10440 IMR


*>>>LIGHT >>> The angle of refraction:*






*Weight and dimensions measurements (made myself, not by specs):*
This flashlight weighs precisely 27,4 gr
Height 9 cm
Diameter 1,2 cm
Head diameter 1,2 cm


*Construction quality:*
The stainless steel body is perfect on my unit and i can say you that there’s virtually a 0 conjunction gap between the central body and the screwable front bezel art and the rear tailcap, it seems like an UNIQUE piece of stainless stell cilinder 
In my hopinion this is one of the best host i’ve seen, for a single AAA flashlight, ok maybe it’s too much “minimal” for some people but whilst i love futuristic desighs on 18650 and multiple 18650 flashlights, i still continue to prefer simplistic design for 1xAAA to, associated with high quality materials.
For example my Olight i3s with its aluminum host is heavily ruined on external appearance (color goes away aftertime…)


Disassebling the internal components i see that they’re very well built but i’m a little disapponted which they didn’t add at least one more mode, an extreme low for example to just have 3 or 7 lumens and save battery.
The one click mode, is at least simply and effective and could be a pro for someone.


The beam is quite good for low to medium low distances, it does have a big and blunted hotspot which naturally fades into spill without a concise circle


Lanyard hole: NOT PRESENT


Threads came NOT GREASED, but this is not a big con, i used my grease.(mine isn't an high quality one, but you can buy a top notch if you prefer)














































*Led Tint, reflector and lense:*
The led is not perfectly centered and its tint is pure neutral white (4745 - 5310K)
Reflector made of: ORANGE PEEL – ALUMINUM
Lense made of: GLASS , without AR coating









*Outside beamshot at 25 meters, only at FULL power (same place for all my reviews)*
(1GIF)
*Wall beamshot at 250 centimeters, from lower to higher power (same place for all my reviews)*







*Ceiling bounce test with LUXmeter:*








*PROS:*
- NVSW219BT-V1 allows you to see the REAL COLORS around you
- host style appearance
- quality materials
- usable with lithoum 10440 but temperature will raise...a lot!


*CONS:*
- beam not optimized for long distances (and warm tint does not help to see at high distances)
- only 1 mode


*Final thoughts and why you should buy it:*
This is a flashlight for whose who want a durable and hard to scratch item, capable to help you in low distances with the great comfort to have a naturally color vision of objects around you.
I think that the price is really good for this kind of led with high CRI 90 and this could be your preferite EDC flashlight to carry everywhere… with the only one limit to use it at low/medium distances and not for a long time, because if you’re needing a long runtime AAA flashlight this one can’t be the best one with its 1 mode, but it’s also true that if you buy a flashlight that uses this type of battery your intention should not be… to see for “a long time” and at “long distances”….for this needings you have to buy a 18650 flashlight.




_Thanks for reading....._
_….and if you notice some bad written phrases, feel free to correct me suggesting the right way to write it!! _


----------



## Timothybil (May 5, 2016)

+1. I have eight of these - two from the first group buy, and six from the second. They have proven so popular that Gearbest went ahead and ordered a third batch to be made, which is what is available now. I also bought two of the SF-348 base design lights for comparison. I plan on giving them away, since the BLF-348s are so much better. If I was still in my suit wearing days there would be one of these in my inside breast pocket always. It is that small and light, and that classy.

I have to disagree slightly. In my view there really isn't much spill at all, just a very large 'hot spot' that pretty much covers the entire beam. That's fine by me, a light like this really doesn't need a central hot spot. This would be an ideal light for technicians working in close spaces like inside a computer or a control panel, because the 90+ CRI really makes all the colors jump out at one. I don't think it would be good for retinal response due to its higher output, but it would be a good backup light for any medical professional.

I do want to clarify something else. There are two sets of options when ordering. You may order this light as a plain stainless steel light with no markings, or with the words 'Budget Light Forums' tastefully engraved on the switch end, either is the same price. You may also order just the light, or pay a dollar more and get it in the gift box shown. Neither option includes a cell, but the gift box has a space for one beside the light. One of the first things I did was take all of my gift boxes and add an AAA cell. This light will work with all three kind of AAA cells: alkaline, lithium primary, or NiMH rechargeable. As stated it will also take a 10440 Li-Ion rechargeable for a greatly increased output, but the drawback is it gets very hot very quickly. Using a 10440 cell I would recommend only short bursts of light spaced out so the LED has time to cool off between uses. Otherwise, one runs the risk of degrading the LED by overheating it.

All in all, a surprisingly good light, especially for the price. Get a bunch, they make great gifts. They would be great for nieces and nephews, colleagues, or special occasions like groomsmen gifts. Or, at less than $10 each, you can just hand them out to people when you feel like it. Your choice.


----------



## tops2 (May 5, 2016)

Nice review. This is one of my favorite light I own. It’s my favorite light in terms of tint and CRI that I own. I love it so much that it’s become the light I use at home instead of other lights. The beam on mine is also like a "big hotspot" and I love it (I don't like well defined hotspot in general).

And in the few month since I started down this flashlight hobby, this is the first light I ended up purchasing multiples of in case I lose one! I’ll have a total of 4 of these once the last 2 arrive.
But boy do I daydream about having maybe an 18650 version with 3 modes + hidden moonlight.


----------



## PAV (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the review!

Just want to add that the switch of BLF-348 can be taken out of the casing. I did this trick using a soft metal chopstick and wood hammer: take out the battery and accurately push the switch 'button' into the case. It will *not *require excessive force. Be sure to push gently only a metal 'button' itself and not the brass 'ring' around it.

Story: I dropped my BLF-348 on the floor and it stopped working. After I took out the switch and pushed it back it works again  This is not a complain, overall build quality is good and the switch itself feels solid.


----------



## Timothybil (May 5, 2016)

tops2 said:


> But boy do I daydream about having maybe an 18650 version with 3 modes + hidden moonlight.


Check out Mountain Electronics. They have a very nice CUXM/CUXP drop in that has a Nichia 219B option with several different selections for modes. They also carry several shells that I am told make very good hosts for P60 drop ins, as well as any LiIon cells you might desire. One note, that drop in will only work with a single LiIon cell. Anything more than that will let the magic blue smoke out. And don't forget to pick up a holster. They have a very nice one of those offered as well. I bought three for my G2, 6P, and Seraph 6.


----------



## realista (May 5, 2016)

thanks to all you members for appreciating my reviews...

@Timothybil your post is really informative and added many more additional information that i did not write with the review.... and yes, it's true that 10440 battery is ok just for short time, it could ruin the led lifespan over time!!


----------



## scout24 (May 6, 2016)

PM sent...


----------



## KeepingItLight (May 6, 2016)

I must like this flashlight. I bought 13 of them! So far, 9 have been given away. I will keep 2 for myself.

The LED in the first group-buy output around 48 lumens in informal testing with NiMH. The second round used an LED that outputs less, around 40-42 lumens. I do not know about the third batch.

Because it is a single-mode flashlight, the driver is simple. It does not use PWM!


----------



## Poppy (May 7, 2016)

I also bought 8 of them and have 2 or 3 left. They disappear and then reappear all over the house. My major disappointment with them is that they do not have two modes. Otherwise I would buy more.

CNQualtyGoods had very similar looking lights with a three mode driver. High, low, strobe. They used to have one and two cell versions, and wouldn't take 10440 LiIon cells. Also the lens was glued in place. 

IMO, the Singfire 348 lights are better made. BUT, they are missing the 2 mode driver! 
I hope they make a 4th batch, but with an upgraded driver, especially since the single mode seems to be the biggest con mentioned in ANY review.


----------



## Koam (May 28, 2016)

Can't think of a realistic use for this but a Sharpy marker cap will fit over the end if you stretch it out a bit using some heat. Also in the sequence of parts pic in first post, all of mine had the O-ring above the lens.


----------



## Ladd (May 28, 2016)

Great picture, Koam, always good to think creatively.

Nice review of a nifty flashlight for the price. The fit on the stainless tube is so precise I got a (tiny) cut on my finger screwing the parts together. Doh 

I like the brass on stainless threads. Nice an smooth on mine. Tint is nice too........


----------



## J888www (Mar 28, 2017)

The sequence of assembly depicts the glass is between the outer ring and the silicon O-ring and yet the information from The BLF review depicts the O-Ring is between the outer ring and the glass.




Now I'm totally confused as to which order to reassemble my flashlight.


----------



## Kazik (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks for the review! I just oredered one, but it's "ordinary" version with XP-E. I was hoping to find an answear, if it's possible to change the LED - and thanks to Your review I know it's possible.  
I'd prefer it to be multimode, 2 modes would be great, but... For most EDC tasks 120lm is more than You really need and runtime on AAA isn't great. But for like 6$...


----------



## realista (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, u think that it's possible but you need to have the right skills to change the led,and yes....it would be better in multimode but it does only have 1 mode and maybefor these easy tasks like searching little things at home it is preferable to just have 1 click and the full brightness.....


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 10, 2017)

Kazik said:


> Thanks for the review! I just oredered one, but it's "ordinary" version with XP-E. I was hoping to find an answear, if it's possible to change the LED - and thanks to Your review I know it's possible.
> I'd prefer it to be multimode, 2 modes would be great, but... For most EDC tasks 120lm is more than You really need and runtime on AAA isn't great. But for like 6$...


I haven't looked lately, but earlier this year Gearbest was still selling the BLF version with the Nichia emitter.


----------



## LightObsession (Aug 11, 2017)

Timothybil said:


> I haven't looked lately, but earlier this year Gearbest was still selling the BLF version with the Nichia emitter.



Yep, still there for $11.99.


----------



## Timothybil (Aug 12, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> Yep, still there for $11.99.


Wow! That's a lot more than $7. I guess they are running out and want to cut down on demand. I haven't been on the other forum lately, but there is always some noise about another group buy. I have my dozen so I don't need any more.


----------

